# Coffee on the Island



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Brand new house, dedicated space on the kitchen island with hidden plumbing and drainage.

I'm getting so excited every time I enter the room, it's even better than I envisioned when laying out the floor plan or when I was still lurking around the construction site after a hard day's work

























The drawer base puts my Rocket to a nice work height, although it makes the whole arrangement a bit bulky. Quite frankly a happy problem.

More images to follow...


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

(removed the fruit basket...)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wise move


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Uber cool coffee corner there.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

attracts lots of ladies in the neighbourhood







even with the fruit basket...

Usually upon invitation from my lady, that is. And strange enough, she doesn't necessarily want me to disappear for a roasting session on any given Sunday... well, then don't let them drink our stuff away, would you?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha! Nice setup and dream kitchen! (My whole kitchen is about the size of your island but I have still managed to squeeze a Rocket R58 and 83mm grinder in there!)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

You got the equipment, I got the kitchen


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's stunning! But how on earth do you get stuff in and out of those high cupboards?

Good move on ditching the fruit bowl- coffee is all the fruit anyone needs!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Haha, thx!

It wasn't about the cupboard, but now that we're at it... I'm tall enough so I can reach in (at least to grab things in the front), the Landlady usually calls for me to get her something. At times, I lift her up saying she should get it herself gosh darn it and when I'm not around she'd fetch and climb a nearby chair. We only keep items up there that we either seldomly use or that we want and/or have to prevent our kids from stealing. Sweets, chemicals, uhm sweets, mixer/blender accessories, then there is... sweets, almonds, oh yea: sweets are in there as well. Might go and check if they're still there, maybe...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Missy said:


> Good move on ditching the fruit bowl- coffee is all the fruit anyone needs!


Oh yeah! We can get all sorts of fruity flavours in the cup, that should suffice









Gonna tell the toddler first thing tomorrow morning that there's not going to be any more bananas. Now drink your coffee, already, young man!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Hasi said:


> Oh yeah! We can get all sorts of fruity flavours in the cup, that should suffice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and this cheeky monkey have a daily coffee ritual, fruit will only rot their teeth... Plus if you give them enough caffeine they bounce so much it appears they are standing still.

(Please don't actually feed your tiny offspring actual caffeinated beverages-. Mine has steamed milk with sprinkles!!)


----------



## coffeeblog (Dec 9, 2015)

wow, cool Kitchen and very cool setup!


----------



## Craigzad (May 31, 2017)

Coffee and sweets is all you need











Hasi said:


> Haha, thx!
> 
> It wasn't about the cupboard, but now that we're at it... I'm tall enough so I can reach in (at least to grab things in the front), the Landlady usually calls for me to get her something. At times, I lift her up saying she should get it herself gosh darn it and when I'm not around she'd fetch and climb a nearby chair. We only keep items up there that we either seldomly use or that we want and/or have to prevent our kids from stealing. Sweets, chemicals, uhm sweets, mixer/blender accessories, then there is... sweets, almonds, oh yea: sweets are in there as well. Might go and check if they're still there, maybe...


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool kitchen.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Craigzad said:


> Coffee and sweets is all you need


looks like we're rather well prepared!

To be honest, I can't wait to brew coffee for/with the kids... that's gonna be memorable moments! Hopefully, they'll share that passion one day.


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

Incredible


----------

